# Your Favorite Pellets?



## Lightngsvt (Oct 18, 2019)

In 1 week with my Rec-Tec Im already starting on my 2nd 40lb bag of pellets.  Going to need to order more and wondering what your favorite pellets are?


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 18, 2019)

Lumberjack 100% oak


----------



## mike243 (Oct 18, 2019)

anything Lumberjack, competitions blend is good and I burn a lot of the hickory


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 18, 2019)

I have a preference to these. I’ve tried lots of brands and these seem to burn the best in my smoker........and the best reason of all the local grocery store has them for 4.98 per 20Lbs!


----------



## fullborebbq (Oct 19, 2019)

20 lbs for $5.00? holy smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubob (Oct 19, 2019)

Lumberjack Competition Blend (Maple, Hickory, Cherry) for everything I cook/smoke in my pellet grill.  Works for me.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 19, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> 20 lbs for $5.00? holy smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yup, I make lots of smoke with them! I use less pellets now because the copper pot and x-fire, but use to go through about 550ish lbs a year (about 10lbs a week) Now just 350ish....and at 5per 20 I buy a 100 lbs at a time.

Ps edit....cheeper than propane!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 19, 2019)

I amazon the rec tec hardwood hickory and oak blend.  really diggin the flavs.  I liked cookinpellets - but they were kinda weak on flavor...


----------



## jac63 (Oct 19, 2019)

Lumberjack, caught 'em on sale last spring 4.99/bag.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 20, 2019)

$4.99 a bag!  DAMN  all i can find here is $15 a bag...just checked and they are on sale for $9.99.  I may need to try these.


----------



## shamilton (Oct 21, 2019)

So questions about Lumberjack pellets. 


Are they 100% flavor wood 
Price per pound you've found them for (and where)?
A lot of folks on here recommend those, but they also recommend Cookinpellets...thoughts?


----------



## bregent (Oct 21, 2019)

shamilton said:


> So questions about Lumberjack pellets.
> 
> 
> Are they 100% flavor wood
> ...



They sell 100% flavor wood pellets, as well as blends. Bags are clearly marked as to the type. I get them delivered in bulk to West Coast for about $0.40/lb. 
Cookin Pellets are also very good, but harder to find at a good price.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 21, 2019)

jac63 said:


> Lumberjack, caught 'em on sale last spring 4.99/bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I caught the same sale.

I stocked up on the Lumberjack MHC at $4.99 a bag.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Oct 21, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I amazon the rec tec hardwood hickory and oak blend.  really diggin the flavs.  I liked cookinpellets - but they were kinda weak on flavor...



I like cookinpellets too, but they are priced much higher than the Lumberjack pellets that I bought, and the flavor of the two,  at least to my tastes, is about the same.

The cookinpellets perfect mix were about $38.00 plus shipping for a 40lb bag.

This was at the same time that the Lumberjack was selling for $4.99 for a 20lb bag.  So it was a no brainer.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 21, 2019)

My first "go to" pellets were Cooking Pellets. They are fantastic. I've used close to 800 lbs of them. Perfect Mix, Hickory, & Black Cherry are as good as any pellet on the market - 100% of the wood that is advertised, no fillers, no flavored oil, Very good pellet. The only pellets I didn't like from Cooking Pellets was the Sweet Maple and those pellets were coming apart and not staying in pellet form. That bag is the only bag I've ever seen that happen and I threw away the last 15 lbs of that 40 lbs bag. I'm not cooking with powder. It' messy!

Best deal I could find on Cooking Pellets was their 15 x 40# bag for $390 with free delivery - That's .65 cents per lbs

Lumberjack pellets are 100% of the wood advertised (except for some of their blends but they say what they are), no flavored oil, and like the Cooking Pellets they are a great pellet.

Normal price @ Atwoods is $8.99 for a 20# bag normal price - That's about $9.70 after tax. .49 cents per pound.

Other than the fact that the Lumberjack pellets are a bit smaller in size than the Cooking Pellets I haven't been able to tell any difference.

For me, it's Lumberjack all the way. My last batch was purchased @ $4.99/bag - Only issue I didn't buy more. Won't happen again!

My favorite is mixing the 100% Hickory & 100% Cherry - to me, this is the PERFECT cooking pellet for flavor, aroma, & overall results of my smoked meat. I don't think there's a better bang for the buck.


----------



## jac63 (Oct 21, 2019)

texomakid said:


> For me, it's Lumberjack all the way. My last batch was purchased @ $4.99/bag - Only issue I didn't buy more. Won't happen again!
> 
> *My favorite is mixing the 100% Hickory & 100% Cherry - to me, this is the PERFECT cooking pellet for flavor, aroma, & overall results of my smoked meat.* I don't think there's a better bang for the buck.


Could not agree more with all the above, especially the hickory/cherry mix.


----------



## Lightngsvt (Oct 21, 2019)

Where do you buy the lumberjacks?


----------



## mike243 (Oct 22, 2019)

I get LJ at Rural King , its always $8.88 and was on sale awhile back for $4.99 a 20lbs bag.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 22, 2019)

I stand corrected on that sale price - I got sucked into the moment I guess. Atwoods ran Lumberjack pellets on sale about 2 months ago for $6.99 a bag and I bought 12 bags ($8.99 regular price). We don't have a Rural King.


----------



## dubob (Oct 22, 2019)

I get mine through a home owner distributer for $10/20 lbs out the door for the Comp Blend (M-H-C).  Other sellers in my area sell them for $13/20 lbs and up.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 22, 2019)

hmmm I need to do more research on how to get these lumberjack pellets in Utah.  seems like a better deal and all the endorsements here make them seem hard to beat.


----------



## dubob (Oct 22, 2019)

sandyut, I sent you a PM.


----------



## jeepdiver (Oct 24, 2019)

I usually use Louisiana brand.  Several places locally carry them, and all varieties produce good smoke.  Price is a little high at $35/40lbs, but still less than a $1.00/lb so I don't complain too much.


----------



## shamilton (Oct 24, 2019)

Hey!

Took everyone's advice on the Lumber Jack and ordered 200 pounds. If it's hard to get in your area, Dick Sporting Goods has them for $10 bucks a bag right now with FREE home delivery for orders over 25 bucks. 

Definitely a steal where I live. Happy shopping.


----------



## bregent (Oct 24, 2019)

I get mine through bbqpelletsonline.com.  You need to buy 520# minimum. Price varies based on where you are located due to shipping costs. Prices shipped to California are currently around $8/20lbs


----------



## Lightngsvt (Nov 15, 2019)

I had never even heard of Rural King, but I did a search and there was one about an hour away.  Went out today and picked up 120lb of Comp Blend @ $8.88 per bag!  They had less than half the "flavors", but for the price as long as they stock the Comp I wont complain.  I'll probably stick to Comp Blend if they're good (I'll find out tomorrow).  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mike243 (Nov 16, 2019)

I like the comp blend so good score


----------



## dubob (Nov 16, 2019)

Comp blend is all that I ever use also.  I'm not a BBQ master, so I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Nov 18, 2019)

I like the bear mountain gourmet blend. And coastal farm has them on sale often enough. I picked up 12 20lb bags a couple weeks ago for $80.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 19, 2019)

I have only used Lumber Jack (only had the pellet smoker for a week) and bought them because of what people say about them. They appear to be really good and real smokey. Bought 100% Pecan, 100% Apple, and Competition blend from Dicks on sale for $9.99 and then later when they went down to $8.99. The flavors were limited as it seems they are just trying to get rid of them. 

220 pounds in total.


----------



## B_R_Brian (Nov 19, 2019)

Lowe's has Pit Boss/Louisiana Grill competition blend pellets for $14.99 for 40# bag - I was going to grab a few but noticed that no one mentioned them in this thread!  The local Dick's still has the Lumberjack (also competition blend) pellets at $10 for 20# bag...  while I love a bargain I wouldn't mind paying a little more for a better product.  Thoughts?  Am I worrying about it too much??


----------



## archer75 (Nov 19, 2019)

Whatever is cheapest.  I've used hundreds, if not thousdands of pounds of pellets for many many years and haven't found much of a difference honestly.  I use bear mountain a lot as they're $9.99/20lb(that's regular, not sale price) and they review well and I don't have to drive far to get them.  They do sell the lil' devil posted above at winco for $4.98/20lb and i've been meaning to try that.  Lowes somewhat recently started getting a variety in and they're just down the street from my work so that's convenient.  But whatever is cheapest.
Both lil devil and bear mountain are made in Oregon. I think traeger pellets as well.


----------



## shamilton (Nov 19, 2019)

B_R_Brian said:


> Lowe's has Pit Boss/Louisiana Grill competition blend pellets for $14.99 for 40# bag - I was going to grab a few but noticed that no one mentioned them in this thread!  The local Dick's still has the Lumberjack (also competition blend) pellets at $10 for 20# bag...  while I love a bargain I wouldn't mind paying a little more for a better product.  Thoughts?  Am I worrying about it too much??


They are garbage. Dont use them. Major regrets. All filler wood.


----------



## B_R_Brian (Nov 19, 2019)

shamilton said:


> They are garbage. Dont use them. Major regrets. All filler wood.



Glad I asked!  So I'm off the my neighborhood Dicks Sporting Goods for Lumberjack pellets while they're on sale!


----------



## okiecat (Dec 1, 2019)

Im in Oklahoma,  Buy Lumberjack by the ton and sell some.  You wont be sorry


----------



## Humo18 (Dec 17, 2019)

Just have a comment (albeit a bit late):  I tried the Bear Mountain pellets on sale for, if I remmember correctly, $5.  Never again, ended up with a ton of pellet dust all over the smoker.  It was pretty windy that day so not sure if that was the problem but haven't bought them again!  At $8.88 LJ at Rural King, and the fact that works pretty good in may Windwood smoker I'm sticking with LJ.


----------



## eddiememphis (Dec 18, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> Just have a comment (albeit a bit late):  I tried the Bear Mountain pellets on sale for, if I remmember correctly, $5.  Never again, ended up with a ton of pellet dust all over the smoker.



I ran Pit Boss  last cook. Cleaned out the smoker today and there was a lot more ash than when I use Lumber Jack.


----------

